# Email verification?



## CinciDVR (May 24, 2014)

I created a new account a couple days ago and used my outlook.com email address. Despite repeated attempts, across multiple days, I never received an "email verification" message from the forum, and thus was unable to reply to threads or create new threads. I even checked my junk folder and found nothing from the forum. Today I changed my email to use one of my other email addresses, which uses a different domain, and I received the "email verification" message from the forum immediately.

Is there a reason I can't use my outlook.com email address for the tivocoummunity.com forums?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

We have over 100 members with outlook.com email addresses, so there's nothing from preventing it on the forum side.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

I've reported a problem (last year) receiving e-mail from this forum using my personal domain. I had to switch to using a gmail.com address (which goes to the same place) to start receiving e-mail from here.


----------



## CinciDVR (May 24, 2014)

Mike Lang said:


> We have over 100 members with outlook.com email addresses, so there's nothing from preventing it on the forum side.


Thanks. I'll try changing my email back to my outlook.com address and see what happens.


----------

